# Hey Y'all! From Conroe, TX



## Made-in-TX (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello brothers.  My name's Travis and I'm with Conroe 748.  I was innitiated as an EA on August 24, 2009 and passed to Fellowcraft on September 28, 2009.  I am scheduled to be raised on the 12th of October and am very excited about it.  I have wanted to be a Mason since I was young and and so happy that I finally made the step to becoming one.  I am looking forward to being as involved as I can.  As a matter of fact, I have the opportunity to be the JW during 2 EA's this coming Monday and actually protemp as the JW for the opening and closing of the EA Lodge.  I can't wait! Well, anyhow I look forward to talking with and someday meeting as many of my brothers as I can throught this site.
-Travis


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 1, 2009)

welcome


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forums.  Glad to have you and you will find many good brothers here.  I know being newly raised(within the past year) I have learned a tremendous amount that I would not have without this forum, most of it has been Masonic law and procedure/traditions related.  We have some very knowledgeable brethren here who are always willing to help you out.  Thank you for your Military Service to our Country.


----------



## JTM (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Nate Riley (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to our friendly discussion boards. We look forward to hearing from new members and getting your feedback. You will get to spend many hours here as there is always a good thread or several good threads running here. The administrator and moderators do a good job of keeping everything working well. you will find the brethren here all very interested in Masonry, which is for most of us, our favorite topic.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Oct 2, 2009)

Glad to have you with us brother!


----------



## david918 (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome brother be careful here it can be addictive:ranger:


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome my brother.


----------



## Chaplin the Elder (Oct 5, 2009)

Made-in-TX said:


> Hello brothers.  My name's Travis and I'm with Conroe 748.  I was innitiated as an EA on August 24, 2009 and passed to Fellowcraft on September 28, 2009.  I am scheduled to be raised on the 12th of October and am very excited about it.  I have wanted to be a Mason since I was young and and so happy that I finally made the step to becoming one.  I am looking forward to being as involved as I can.  As a matter of fact, I have the opportunity to be the JW during 2 EA's this coming Monday and actually protemp as the JW for the opening and closing of the EA Lodge.  I can't wait! Well, anyhow I look forward to talking with and someday meeting as many of my brothers as I can throught this site.
> -Travis



Welcome Brother Travis. 

May I extend an invitation to come sit with us at Montgomery Lodge any time.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 6, 2009)

david918 said:


> Welcome brother be careful here it can be addictive:ranger:



Brother David , It is addictive !


----------



## rhitland (Oct 6, 2009)

Shalom, good to have you my Brother.


----------



## Made-in-TX (Oct 6, 2009)

Chaplin the Elder said:


> Welcome Brother Travis.
> 
> May I extend an invitation to come sit with us at Montgomery Lodge any time.



Thank you very much Worshipful Master.  I actually did come to Montgomery for 2 EA's the night after I got mine.  (I was the one that had heat exhaustion, if that helps. Haha.)  I thoroughly enjoyed it and can't wait to return.  
I am actually ready to turn in my FC and am hoping to get raised Monday the 12th if we can get enough people to assist in the degree.  If it happens then I extend an invitation to you and any brothers of your lodge to come out.


----------



## JTM (Oct 12, 2009)

welcome to the forums, feel free to post any questions you have


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 14, 2009)

welcome


----------

